# My clutch doesn't like 10 PSI at all



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if it's not the fan slipping it's my clutch. Eric has told me about the Exedy but I don't think its going to be up to par just holding 5-10% more power. I was wondering if a semi-metallic clutch would be streetable at all. 

What should I get guys. This clutch isn't going to last much longer.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well if it's not the fan slipping it's my clutch. Eric has told me about the Exedy but I don't think its going to be up to par just holding 5-10% more power. I was wondering if a semi-metallic clutch would be streetable at all.
> 
> What should I get guys. This clutch isn't going to last much longer.


Exedy will be more then enough for your car. Your clutch had to already be old an worn out to already be slipping. The stock clutch is pretty good when it comes to holding a good amount of power. Get the exedy and top it off with a lightweight flywheel.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Exedy will be more then enough for your car. Your clutch had to already be old an worn out to already be slipping. The stock clutch is pretty good when it comes to holding a good amount of power. Get the exedy and top it off with a lightweight flywheel.


Well that's the thing. The clutch is brand new with less than 1500 miles on it. Is there a way to adjust these things without totally ripping the tranny off the engine?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't fully understand this. How can your fan be involved. If it's not your fan it is your clutch. That reasoning has me lost. Your clutch shouldn't be giving out so soon. You may have gotten a bad unit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was included my fan as in saying they both slip but I have another thread for that. The fan is not involved but check out the other thread to answer about that too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ACT Clutches:
Performance Pressure Plate
87-89, Turbo, N-014, (+36%), $225.49


^^^^^^^^ Found that at cyberauto.com a plate would be all I need correct?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well if it's not the fan slipping it's my clutch. Eric has told me about the Exedy but I don't think its going to be up to par just holding 5-10% more power. I was wondering if a semi-metallic clutch would be streetable at all.
> 
> What should I get guys. This clutch isn't going to last much longer.


The Exedy organic street clutch is supposed to hold 65% more torque, which for now should be more than enough. I have problems beyond 10 psi with clutch holdign as well, unless I'm low or high in the rpms. Right between 3000-5000 it when it slips badly, below or above that it holds fine. Remember, your stock clutch was supposed to hold 200 Hp (flywheel) just fine. You're now throwing about 250 at it (flywheel). The stock clutch was also made for smoothness of engagement and driveability, not much else. Remember, the Z31 was originally intended as a boulevard cruiser, and for the most part has soft charateristics to match.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seems like you have the exact problem I have. Besides mine starts at about 2800-4000. So how much is the Exedy and where's the cheapest I can get it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Seems like you have the exact problem I have. Besides mine starts at about 2800-4000. So how much is the Exedy and where's the cheapest I can get it.


This is the exact kit I have, you may be able to find it elsewhere for cheaper. I was lucky and got mine off a Z31.com ad for $150. Brand spanky new in the box.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You can tell this is inherently a weak stock clutch, look at the application guide. That same size clutch fits KA24s and L28s.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Try www.performancecenter.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Try www.performancecenter.com


 I don't recommend Centerforce unless you like to replace your clutch often, or ACT for the same reason. Most of the problems arise from rapid wear of the clutch disk itself, even under normal driving conditions. It's usually recommended to use a stock street disk with the pressure plate of your choice.... Not to mention the ACT is weaker than the Exedy setup, it seems. Everything else is more expensive than the link I provided. I bet that Kevlar setup is nice though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Remember, the Z31 was originally intended as a boulevard cruiser, and for the most part has soft charateristics to match.


HAHAHA you are confusing the 2by2 automatics with the turbo now. The turbos were considered a true performance car of the day.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Try www.performancecenter.com


Centerforce absolutely SUCKS!!!! They have blown apart in cars and have caused alot of problems in Z31s (have blown completely apart in even a stock turbo Z31). At all costs avoid the centerforce clutch it will cause you severe problems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now another question

"1984-86 Nissan 300 ZX 3.0L VG30T Single Turbo
1984-89 Nissan 300 ZX 3.0L VG30 Non-Turbo"

Can I use the 86' clutch kit?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No your clutch is a 250mm (surface area) compared to the 240mm in the non-turbo and 84-86 Turbos. You should feel lucky you have a very good transmission. The FS5R30A is basically the same transmission used in the Z32 only with different gear ratios. My BW T5 has blown up as early as 300rwhp but your tranny is capable over well over 600rwhp. Be happy I have to swap trannys. Im already starting to lose second gear and after the new mods this christmas I will probably fry it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No your clutch is a 250mm (surface area) compared to the 240mm in the non-turbo and 84-86 Turbos. You should feel lucky you have a very good transmission. The FS5R30A is basically the same transmission used in the Z32 only with different gear ratios. My BW T5 has blown up as early as 300rwhp but your tranny is capable over well over 600rwhp. Be happy I have to swap trannys. Im already starting to lose second gear and after the new mods this christmas I will probably fry it.


 Oh yeah I forgot he has that year things were a lot different.  So then I wonder what his clutch problem is, it should be the same clutch as in the TT cars, right?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah I forgot he has that year things were a lot different.  So then I wonder what his clutch problem is, it should be the same clutch as in the TT cars, right?


It's not the same clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol so what do I get then.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get the exedy clutch that is made for the 87-89 Turbos. Get a lightweight flywheel to top it off and call it a day.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Torque Capacity Increase 59%
Clamp Load (lb): 2017
Spline Teeth / Major Dia (mm): 24T / 25.6
Disc O. D. (mm): 240
Lightweight Flywheel Part Number: -
Weight (lb): -
Standard Clutch Kit Part Number: KNS03
Fits:
1987-88 Nissan 200 SX 3.0L VG30
1975-78 Nissan 280 Z 2.8L L28
1978-83 Nissan 280 ZX 2.8L L28E
1982-83 Nissan 280 ZX 2.8L L28ET Turbo
1984-86 Nissan 300 ZX 3.0L VG30T Single Turbo
1984-89 Nissan 300 ZX 3.0L VG30 Non-Turbo
1989-90 Nissan Truck Axxess 2.4L KA24 AWD
1987-93 Nissan Truck Pathfinder 2.4L Z24
1983-85 Nissan Truck Pick-Up 2.0L Z20 2WD & AWD
1983-92 Nissan Truck Pick-Up 2.4L Z24, KA24 2WD & AWD
1993-98 Nissan Truck Pick-Up 2.4L Z24, KA24E 2WD & AWD 

I see no 87 listed model


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just got an unorthodox kevlar clutch for one of my customers with an A4 and it is awesome--- you can get the whole assembly together as a kit with the lightwieght flywheel and a new throwout bearing, install tool etc

The part number is 0710-05 and 06101400 for the flywheel
Theyre made to order and work from 1987 to 01/89


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Torque Capacity Increase 59%
> Clamp Load (lb): 2017
> Spline Teeth / Major Dia (mm): 24T / 25.6
> Disc O. D. (mm): 240
> ...


 Doh, pay attention. JamesZ just told you what you need to get.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It's not the same clutch.


 Hmm but it is the same transmission.  Care to make technical replies longer than one sentence please?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't be a pussy. Get the ACT 6-puck. Not streetable my ass. A stock camaro is harder to drive than my Z with a 6 puck. the petal is stiff, but so is no power steering. If you want a performance car, your left leg will have to pay the price.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah but at the same time- I have customers that have used the act clutches and theyve had problems.. They increase the spring rates on the clutches to make up for not using superior materials....If I had a 100 bucks for every Z32 we put one in that had to be warrantied then Id have......UMMMM 300 bucks-LOL

Its all going to be on how much he has to spend too and what he needs-- one that handles like 10- 15 % more then a stock clutch should be alright. 

All of these are good suggestions Jake, but if you are really questioning something then call the companies that manufacturer them and get everyones specs-- base your decision that way. We are all going to tell you what we think and its going to turn into a gay ass argument again-- at the same time.......Eric is right, James is right, Im right, Marc is right...........etc etc etc

Really the Exedy is going to be a good way to go.....I wouldnt do it but Balliztik has got a point-- you cant beat it dude! like 150 bucks! Just resurface your flywheel


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah but at the same time- I have customers that have used the act clutches and theyve had problems.. They increase the spring rates on the clutches to make up for not using superior materials


 Same with CenterForce. They also use a softer material in the disk itself, which ends up wearing out quicker, but holds better _because_ its a softer friction material. It's kinda like using good racing brake pads, they wear out hella quick on the street. Generally it's recommended to use a "street" disk with the performance pressure plate, the combination seems to last a lot longer.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So I should resurface my current OEM disk and just get a performance pressure plate.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> So I should resurface my current OEM disk and just get a performance pressure plate.


 Resurface the disk? Why? Just buy a new one. Most stores sell the disk alone. Some websites sell the street disk along with the performance pressure plate, at least for other vehicles.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know I was told if I was going to rip it all down I might as well replace everything in there anyways. I guess I'll have to keep my eye on ebay. They usually have the exedy on there a lot for a lot cheaper than the other sites


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7931831845&category=33730

Is that what I need? This one says it's only 5 - 10 % stronger than the OEM clutch. WTF?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7931831845&category=33730
> 
> Is that what I need? This one says it's only 5 - 10 % stronger than the OEM clutch. WTF?


 Can't beat it for the price though. Get a stronger one if you feel that's not enough.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

5-10% isn't going to be enough after I'm done. Might as well go with the big boys


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm but it is the same transmission.  Care to make technical replies longer than one sentence please?


The TT crank compared to a Z31T is 8 bolt while the z31's are 6 30 and 33 respectively. So the flywheel won't bolt up the clutch wont either. You would have to use a Z32 transmission but that causes more issues. It won't be an eawsy bolt up and the starter for the Z32 is different. Since the flywheel teeth are different you would have to figure out how to get that to work. So to make it work it would take alot of modifications. The difference is in the crank you can't just bolt them up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The TT crank compared to a Z31T is 8 bolt while the z31's are 6 30 and 33 respectively. So the flywheel won't bolt up the clutch wont either. You would have to use a Z32 transmission but that causes more issues. It won't be an eawsy bolt up and the starter for the Z32 is different. Since the flywheel teeth are different you would have to figure out how to get that to work. So to make it work it would take alot of modifications. The difference is in the crank you can't just bolt them up.


 So the guts of the tranny are the same, but the bellhousing is different. Is that what you're saying? According to Mike K. the late model Z31 trannys are the same as the Z32.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So the guts of the tranny are the same, but the bellhousing is different. Is that what you're saying? According to Mike K. the late model Z31 trannys are the same as the Z32.


They are technically the same. But there are subtle differences. The guts are not necessarily the same the gears are different.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> They are technically the same. But there are subtle differences. The guts are not necessarily the same the gears are different.


 Yeah, I meant aside from gear ratios and stuff like that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have yet to find anything that could help me


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you are completely lost here.

ACT is ok. http://www.thespecshop.com/z31/index.asp

JWT has everything on their site including a performance pressure plate that you can buy seperately and use a different clutch from the exedy they sell. http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_part.asp

For flywheels
http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=21-2022&Category_Code=PCC06


http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_p...4&EndYear=1989&cat=2&Brand=&subcat=206&dsbp=1

There are a few more sites I will look them up later for you. Basically any of those clutched will be good till about 400rwhp and most of them will make it to the 500s. After that options are limited. You could get an expensive tilton but I don't think you could afford that lol.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks man.


----------

